# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  شركات الطيران العربية تبدأ خفض أسعار التذاكر تجاوباً مع هبوط النفط

## حسان القضاة

بدأت شركات الطيران في المنطقة تخفيض أسعارها بالفعل بنسب وصلت الى 30%، فيما تنوي شركات أخرى اتخاذ اجراءات مماثلة؛ تجاوباًَ مع الانخفاضات الحادة التي طرأت على أسعار

أكثر...

----------

